# Congratulations!



## Stojakovic16 (Jan 12, 2003)

Congrats on winning an unwinnable game! I can't believe they had this much heart, what a game!


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

Just want to add my congratulations in here too.

Your guys were terrific.

Go T'Wolves!!!!!!!!

:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

Great game Wolves, Blazer fans are all pulling for you! Your team overcame the biggest screw job in NBA playoff history. 

HELL OF A WIN!!!!!!!!:mob: 


The Lakers plain out cheated to stay in this game tonight and you guys beat them. NICE!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

HAHAHA!! T-WOLVES RULE!! 2 GAMES AWAY! I really pray they can pull this out


----------



## Pat_Garner (Mar 30, 2003)

winning after officiated like that was more than your typical victory.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

AMen amen! I was on the floor rooting for Minny! That was a huge huge victory! LA better watch out, the Wolves may be a little more determined to win now!


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

Yeeah!

I was fairly angry last night when the game went into OT, I thought the T-Wolves had no chance.

Way to be solid and fight through it.

Trent and especially Jackson get my props for hitting free throws down the stretch.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

I add my congrats to the TWolves! :clap:

An amazing game and I'm glad I stayed up late to watch all of it!


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

I stayed up the whole game too, and my eyes hurt because of my crappy 19" fuzzy tv. 

But what a finish. Talk about gritty role players stepping it up... personally, I'd rather have seen Wally just light it up all by himself, but a team rallying to overcome an incredibly unfair game really shows something about the heart of this team. I don't think KG should leave, or be traded. I hope McHale was paying very close attention last night.

Will the Lakers win the next one, and even two? Possibly. But the TWolves are anything but an easy four and out.

I wonder if the Lakers are made of anything tougher. I wonder if they are a real team with real heart too. That's the only thing better than seeing a team that pushes it together against the odds and grinds out wins... TWO teams that are gritty and playing out their hearts because...

it IS playoff basketball.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

CONGRATS T-WOLVES!!!

Even when I posted that I was picking you to win the series, I was praying for the wins without hope. NOW, I hope you know, you CAN do it.

You were simply AWESOME.


----------



## bdachakeya (Jun 10, 2002)

Yeah, congrats to you guys, even after putting up a hell of a fight against the refs. Man, those refs did everything in their power to steal this game from you all because they realized their Lakers couldn't do it alone. The calls they made against KG and Wally at the end of the game were pathetic. It's almost getting impossible to watch another team play against the Lakers in the playoffs because the refs will not give the other team its 'just do'. But I'm so glad your guys pulled together and realized that they had to come together and play their hearts out if they were going to beat the refs and a bench of 12 guys. Nice job and be ready to fight your hearts out because you guys have surely made the refs look bad for beating them, even after their hard fought efforts of trying to give the Lakers the game.


----------



## arwen (Apr 27, 2003)

I'm late getting in on this (newbie here), but I want to offer my congrats as well. I developed a new and very healthy respect for your team with that gutsy win. The rest league (especially my team) can learn a lot from the Timberwolves about heart, intestinal fortitude and passion from the example KG and Co. set during that game. I'm very much looking forward to Game 4!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Man I saw all excited until today when the Lakers tied the series


----------



## ***Finch*** (Feb 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arwen</b>!
> I'm late getting in on this (newbie here)


welcome to the site arwen  :djparty:


----------

